# Yams



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysI had a cookup of potatoes, carrots and yams for tea last night and felt really bloated afterwards. I don't usually have trouble with potatoes or carrots, so wondered about the yams. Alternately, I usually only cook my stuff to the raw side of mushy, and perhaps this could be the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Assming Yams are sweet potatoes (which i think they are) they shouldn't be the problem - actually I've been advised that potatoes are the bloating culprits and that I should switch from potatoes to sweet potatoes. personal experience find if I have a big portion of either I get bloated so I'd say try that dish again and then try just sweet potatoes (Yams) and see the results.I also roast them with a bit of olive oil and with butternut/ pumpkin is delicious


----------



## nimbus (Aug 16, 2002)

I never have trouble with sweet potatoes. As a matter of fact, they are one of the foods that I can rely on as "safe." But I do cook them till mushy...


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

OMG.... but sweet potatoes cause my waist to expand nothing less than 4 inches! I love them but they are instant gas for me.Regular potatoes do the same thing to me.My niece told me that they are in what is called the "nightshade" group of vegies which also includes tomatoes and some people just shouldn't eat them.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Saffie...Yes yams are sweet potatoes...those orange globs of vile mush, covered with marshmallow goo, that my mother used to force down my gullet every Thanksgiving as if it were some life-restoration ritual of such great importance that if the child does not EAT the orange marshmallow glop one must resort to tube feeding to get the life-sustaining but nausuea-inducing vileness into the hapless, helpless kid!







TO THIS DAY I run from the room shreiking in horror at the very SIGHT of a "candied yam"!!!!MNoLikeeyams


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

well, they are a starch so you probably had too much starch in one feeding. have either the potatoes or the yam but not both [or be prepared for discomfort]. speaking of discomfort, wish I could just lie on the couch like in the 'old days' and sleep it off. No such luck!we never used the marshmallows at Thanksgiving~ instead we used brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, yummee. Now of course I peel, boil, mash 'n eat as they are 'cause yams are usually very sweet on their own and good mashed [no milk added here].Yum!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Brown sugar..... another instant gas recipeWWHHHHOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEE......!! About as bad as sorbitol !!If I do eat sweet potatoes or yams, I bake them with the skins on and the only thing I put on them is a wee bit of salt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

hee hee heeyep the brown sugar's gone the way of the stuffing!make it for others but don't partake.


----------

